# i need help ladies



## crazyguy79 (May 18, 2012)

ive been married for over ten years to a woman i could never fall outta love with.well, for the past 6 months we have had alottttt of problems.now i always worked crazy long hours to keep the life we wanted going, she raises the kids and does alot of the chores in and out of the house.i let her do whatever she wants(she wants to rule the roost) and dont complain but very little.now about 4 months ago she got the notion to try phentermine again to lose a little weight....i didnt think there was anything wrong with her and told her all the time she was sexy...but she went ahead and started the pills again.well i got laid off from the mines i worked at(all us guys but 4)and was off work for 2 months.well she couldnt stand me being home...andsaid i was following her like a lost puppy(sue me for wanting to spend time with her)and everything i did was wrong.well i know that the phentermine pills is like speed, and she would go billigerent over nothing. well i got on welding at a machine shop...yet low and behold the day my insuranse was to kick in i was let go for no reason.just my luck.well she knew it wasnt my fault but i caught hell over it all anyways.that was 3 weeks ago and she has packed up 2 to leave,told me i was worthless,trys to bully me,and then turns around couple hours later and says im sorry and she puts me through to much grief with her and she sorry and isnt going anywhere.she forgets what she says sometimes and let me tell you...NO SEX AT ALL!!!says she doesnt want it.its been a rollercoaster for really better than 6 months but has gotten worse.i know the stress of me not working(which i start back at the mines in a week)is rough but is this normal.im mean she like 3 diffrent people at any time.is it the pills im seeing do this?i dont know anyone who has taken these pills before and didnt know what to expect except what i researched on the net.i need a woman guidance with this cause i mentally washed out.what should i do?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I was on those for a while. They did not affect my mood at all. 

Your wife is used to ruling the home, not having you around and having all your money. All the sudden every thing changes and she's not happy about that.

The two of you need marriage counseling. She's got to realize that you are part of the family and she cannot push you around like this.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Phentermine is a drug of choice for some people. It is "speed" and addictive. Therefore, I'm wondering if there may be another angle to her taking the drug. She's not overweight, but insist on taking the drug? Perhaps she is also taking other prescription medications? I have seen people get hooked on controlled substances and become completely irrational and agitated. However, it also sounds as though she had problems before the phentermine.


----------



## crazyguy79 (May 18, 2012)

well she doesnt take any other pills...she refuses to take medicine when she is sick so the phentermine is all that i know of and im 99 percent sure of it.she has RA that flares up from time to time and she refuses pain meds for it even tho they work...her dad is a loritab junkie...bad blood between them.actually she has been out of them for two days she said, but our neighbor is supposed to get a script filled so my wife can actually buy the script to get them.she is very double standard over this....i catch hell if i keep beer in the house which i only drink aybe a 18 pack a month....i do it to relax my nerves...she says im addicted and thats how i cope...well i see no diff between the two myself...except i can go months without a drop and my mood really doesnt change.i am just having a hard time confronting her over this mood altering drug...when i do she cusses me and says this is the real me...the B*#@!* you made me.im really worried and it makes me sick to my stomach everyday wondering what will set her off.wether its because i missed a spot weedeating or drank outta her glass or like today issed a spot painting a textured wall in the house on a project i did for her....its fing crazy sometimes...then she might be cool 10 minuted later but watch out...it will change fast.really i just need a some guidance on this...and she refuses to go to marriage cousling...says they are quacks....yet 2 years ago she tryed to push me to go to anger managt classes...i just dont know what to do!


----------



## crazyguy79 (May 18, 2012)

and yes 827...she did have problems before..i get mad blow up and 5 minutes im done....she gets violent...i normally would have to restarin her and put her on the ground till she calmed down enough to let go..ive been hit with atennas,ballbats,alot of stuff...she cries after its over and says shes sorry but i let it go.her dad and her had a big fistfight years before i met her and she cant stand to have a man tell her anything


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I know of a woman who went a bit mad on the stuff. She was working longs hours as well so that may have contributed but it almost cost her her marriage. She was irritable and irrational. 

I suppose like all drugs they effect people differently.

The only fix for her was to get off the stuff and lose weight the proper way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If your wife is getting physcially violent then there is definately a problem. 

Have you considered calling 911 and having her arrested for domestic violence. If you do this the court system might get her to start to pay attention to her problem.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

the only thing I can think of is to stage an intervention.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, phentermine makes some people really, really emotionally volatile, angry, unable to control their crying, etc. It doesn't have the same effect on all people, but, this is not surprising for phentermine. Her dosage might be too high. She might be dehydrated. You need to talk to her and get her to talk to her doctor about the mood swings. Give her some space, too, and let her settle into the medicine because she will probably calm down within a couple of weeks as her body gets used to it. 

You're sure she's not talking to anyone else or anything, right? Rule that out first, of course. However, I've known plenty of people on this drug that have had similar reactions. However, if she continues to behave this way, the problem isn't the drug but the anger issue and she needs to get a handle on it before things between the two of you become dangerous.


----------

